# Free child insurance with Quinn



## Mrs Vimes (22 Feb 2012)

I think the other insurers are also offering this at the moment.

I think it's only on their Essential Select plan that they have free child cover until March.

We are on Essential Starter and were paying 153 per month (2 adults and 4 children).

Parents do not have to be on the same plan as children - important for anyone who is worried about their own level of cover being compromised, and there are no private childrens hospitals anyway.

Rang them and they switched the children to Essential Select, left us on Essential Starter and cost reduced to 91 per month, saving 750 per year.

Essential Select is a higher level of cover but the priority at the moment is to keep costs to an absolute minimum or we'll have to give up health insurance altogether with the waiting periods and all that when things pick up.


----------



## suzie (22 Feb 2012)

You can purchase insurance to cover the waiting periods if you drop out...its been mentioned on here previously


...here's such a thread http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=165601

S.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (22 Feb 2012)

Thanks suzie, but I believe that cover limited to 13 weeks and is only in cases where you can prove redundancy which is not the case for us.


----------



## Tomorrow (22 Feb 2012)

Thanks for this information.
I just cancelled the policy with Aviva (2 adults and 3 kids) because it was so expensive.
They said I had 13 weeks if I wanted to restart with another provider - so I can switch to Quinn now and will not have to serve the waiting periods.
We were paying 150 with Aviva as well so that is a good saving.


www.accountantonline.ie


----------



## pj111 (22 Feb 2012)

Aviva and VHI are doing free kids as well.

You could have stayed with Aviva for 2 adults and 3 kids for €1504, adults on Level 2 Health Excess and Family Value for the kids - free.

You have just lost *all* your cover for high tech hospitals with Quinn by choosing Essential Select and they *only cover* 4 private hospitals for overnighters. VHI and Aviva's free kids would have greater benefits.

Have a look at the hia to compare benefits for yourself. 

_Patrick_


----------

